# Pedigree Help?



## Insanity (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm trying to learn how to read my dog's pedigree. I'd like to know from which bloodline he's from.

I'm seeing gottiline, razor's edge, greyline, and monster g.

Someone said that he is gaff blood and razor edge and little bit of gotty.

What is gaff blood?

http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=260943&gens=4


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Gaff is an Am Staff line
Razors Edge and Gotti are American Bully lines
I'm pretty sure Monster G is an American Bully, not necessarily a line.


----------

